# Traumtochter



## Blixa

Hallo!

Ich habe die Bedeutung von diesem Wort gesucht, aber ich habe nichts gefunden 

Was bedeutet Traumtochter?

Danke!
Blixa.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo Blixa,

wo hast Du denn dieses Wort gefunden? Es ist immer sehr hilfreich, etwas Kontext und Hintergrundinformationen zu den Fragen zu haben, denn Wörter können unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben je nachdem, in welchem Kontext sie verwendet werden.

Ist es vielleicht ein Liedtext oder ein Gedicht oder ein Märchen?

Wenn ich das Wort _Traumtochter_ ganz ohne Kontext lese, dann denke ich, dass dies eine _traumhafte Tochter _sein könnte. _Traumtochter_ ist miir nicht bekannt, aber es gibt zum Beispiel _Traumjob_: Das ist eine Arbeit, die genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht.

Aber je nach Kontext kann auch etwas ganz Anderes gemeint sein. In welchem Zusammenhang hast Du also das Wort gelesen? Danke für eine Information darüber!


----------



## Blixa

Hallo Sowka,

Entschuldigung, Ich habe den kompletten Satzt vergessen, es geht um eine Nachrichten in einem Forum:

"Solange deine Mutter sagt du bist verrückt ist alles ok, aber wenn sie sagt du bist meine Traumtochter, o je..."

Ich verstehe : Mientras tu mama diga que estas loca, esta OK, pero si dice que eres " ", oh dios!"

Vielen Dank!
Blixa.


----------



## Sowka

Danke!  Ich verstehe "du bist meine Traumtochter" als "du bist die Tochter, die ich mir immer erträumt habe" (ganz analog zu dem _Traumjob_). Wie sagt man das auf Spanisch ...
_
Eres mi hija soñada
Eres mi hija de sueños
_


----------



## Blixa

Sowka said:


> Danke!  Ich verstehe "du bist meine Traumtochter" als "du bist die Tochter, die ich mir immer erträumt habe" (ganz analog zu dem _Traumjob_). Wie sagt man das auf Spanisch ...
> _
> Eres mi hija soñada
> Eres mi hija de sueños_



Si, como el trabajo de mis sueños!  alles klar, danke Sowka


----------



## Tonerl

Für besonders Neugierige,

es gibt nicht nur "Traumtöchter", sondern auch:
Traummänner
Traumfrauen
Traumhochzeiten *UND* last but not least "*Traumforen",* wie das WR !!!


----------

